# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  GILD - Game Induced Lucid Dream [Experimental]

## Rush2112

*I originally posted this on Lucidipedia but thought I'd spread it to another active LD community for good measure.



*TOTAL SUCCESSES - ONE (Ravemaster7)*





> Hey, just came across this today; I have not tried it, but I feel like I've done it already (minus the mp3 dream reminder)! When I first got the game Prototype for 360, I marveled at the amazing things the main character (Alex Mercer) could do - scale walls just by running up them, perform charged leaps and attacks, glide, and otherwise manipulate his biology. I was so fascinated, apparently, that it spilled over into my dreams! I found myself in Alex's body, using his claws, whipfist, and incredible running/scaling powers! It was a lucid, exhilarating experience! I strongly recommend using videogames to influence your dream control schemes. You don't have to experience it in the way the game presents it to you, either; in your dreams you can literally sense anything you want, down to the ground under your gaming feet.




I saw a post from Tim on Lucidipedia's homepage about 3D games and lucid dreams so I googled it and found some very interesting things. I have used these things to create an induction method. 





> http://www.livescience.com/culture/video-games-control-dreams-100525.html



*PREREQUISITES*

* First of all, this isn't for everyone. If you're not into video games, this is not the method for you. 

* You will need a video game. It needs to be 3D. The more realistic the graphics, the better. It is highly recommended that you play a non-linear, open-world game. In these games you can explore and do your own thing OR follow the game's main story - much like in a lucid dream. Here is a list of games that would work exceptionally well with this method: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Total freedom in the huge world of Liberty City (based off of New York). Prototype - While you have a smaller (but still very open and large) world to explore, the mere dreamlike abilities such as superspeed, flying and intense parkour available to you in this game make it a very good choice to not only practice dream control but inspire you to have a lucid dream. Red Dead Redemption - From the creators of Grand Theft Auto, this game is almost identical save for the setting - the early-1900s Wild West. Assassin's Creed I/II - Though your freedom is somewhat restricted, you still have free roam of the setting with the addition of acrobatic parkour moves to scale buildings and ancient Arabian temples. Most MMOs (World of Warcraft, Lord of the Rings Online, EVE Online, etc) allow the character to travel freely through a massive virtual world. As such, they would work well.

*An mp3 with some sort of message that says "This is a dream" or something similar. The easiest way to do this is to record yourself with a mic and make an mp3 file that plays that message and then has 15 minutes of nothing. That way, when you loop it, it plays every 15 minutes.


*STEP 1 - THE NIGHT BEFORE*

About an hour before you go to bed, turn on your game and play it. Have your mp3 set to go off about every 10 or 15 minutes. As you play the game, especially if you are playing an open sandbox game, really take notice to what you are able to do. Feel the virtual freedom. Every so often when you're doing something that you know you couldn't do in real life, do a reality check. When you hear your mp3, do a reality check. 

*STEP 2 - FALLING ASLEEP*

When you crawl into bed, the gameplay should be so fresh in your mind that you can visualize it with ease and vividness. Do so. Feel the freedom, do things that you would in the game. Take note of the game itself. What are you able to manipulate in that game? When did you do reality checks when you were playing it? Make sure your alarm is set at the time you usually do a WBTB.

*STEP 3 - WBTB/MILD/WILD*

When you wake up, recall dreams as normal. Did you dream about the game you played? If so, you're definitely on the right track. Now turn on your game again. Repeat step 1. Play for as long as you usually stay up when you do a WBTB. Now, when you get into bed again, you should be able to visualize playing that game in vivid detail. As you return to sleep, picture yourself as if you were still playing that game. Don't re-enact something you did in the game earlier, imagine you are *still playing* it. What kind of freedom do you have? What can you manipulate? When did you do a reality check? As you go back to sleep, continue picturing this. Hopefully this visualization turns into a more vivid dreamscene. You could just as easily take this directly into a visualized WILD. If not, you have a good chance of dreaming about the game and becoming lucid.

*NOTICE*

*As of 6/8/10 at 12:06 AM, I have not officially even TRIED this technique. Despite this, I have confidence that it will produce good results for the following reasons:

 I have tried visualizing something before bed to try to make it appear in a dream without it working many many times. Yet, when I play video games a lot or right before bed, I would say that 80% of the time that I remember my dreams of that night, at least one of them is related to that game. This technique is fun. You're playing a video game for god's sake. Research has proven that 3D gamers are better at both inducing lucid dreams and controlling them once lucid. Close your eyes and picture yourself jumping from an airplane. How vivid was that visualization? Chances are it was pretty decent. Now, wave your hand in front of your face. Close your eyes and picture that. Chances are it was incredibly vivid, because you just experienced it. The same thing happens when you play a game, and this I know from experience. If it's fresh in your mind, it's going to be SO much easier to visualize when you crawl back in bed.





> You're not just doing a MILD and a WBTB, you're training your mind to be able to control your environment and to be able to recognize when it can do so. You're practicing the cognitive elements that 3D gamers have that aid them with lucid dreaming. You're using autosuggestion as well by connecting a reality check / alert that you're dreaming with the game that you're playing.



*Please post your results.

If you have a suggestion for a change in the technique or a game you can use for this, post please.*

----------


## Ravemaster7

Hey, just came across this today; I have not tried it, but I feel like I've done it already (minus the mp3 dream reminder)! When I first got the game Prototype for 360, I marveled at the amazing things the main character (Alex Mercer) could do - scale walls just by running up them, perform charged leaps and attacks, glide, and otherwise manipulate his biology. I was so fascinated, apparently, that it spilled over into my dreams! I found myself in Alex's body, using his claws, whipfist, and incredible running/scaling powers! It was a lucid, exhilarating experience! I strongly recommend using videogames to influence your dream control schemes. You don't have to experience it in the way the game presents it to you, either; in your dreams you can literally sense anything you want, down to the ground under your gaming feet.

If you don't believe me, watch a video of Prototype in action - who wouldn't want to do that in a dream?!

----------


## Rush2112

In fact, Prototype is one of the games I looked at for this method.

Thank you so much for your feedback, you've just given me a success-story!

----------


## Ravemaster7

Hey, anything to advance lucid dreaming OR gaming!  ::D:  it's a win-win situation

----------


## marcher22

I have had results with this last year. It was a "technique" I tried but it happened out of coincidence. Let me share my results:

I went to bed ( don't know when) and woke up earlier than I normally do. I started playing on my DS, games like FIFA 09 and Mario Kart. Keep in mind the DS has really pixelated graphics. I went to bed, woke up again, and played DS, went back to bed. I don't know what happened here but I think I have a DILD, the dream scene changed and I was now on a bus filled with *!!soccer players( I assume from the FIFA 09 I played earlier), and the visuals were very pixelated, like my DS. Anyways the bus was about to crash into a tree. I jumped out the bus, the bus crashed into the tree and everyone died from what I could tell. Anyways I yelled increase lucidity to get rid of the bad graphics and things got clearer. Not as clear as real life but much better then before...


It all matters what you DO before sleeping. I read someone's dream journal here about Anime and a Waterfall before sleeping. I had a dream and there was waterfall and some elements of a Japanese game...

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

Ha!  It works...sort of!  I played Pokemon Pearl for I don't know how long in bed, then fell asleep fast.  The dream I had made me trigger random lucidity!  I think I woke up soon after, or had an FA, or whatever.  I do believe it works!

----------


## Mike02

I don't really recommend this the back light from a TV or computer screen resets your internal clock.

----------


## Sorox

Definitley a believer in this. About 7-8 months ago, I got "Der Riese" for call of duty world at war. Well, theres a hide-n-seek minigame in there that I thought had a lot more to it than there really was. I spent so much time thinking about, that I dreamt about it. It wasn't completely lucid, but a lot of it was.

----------


## Ravemaster7

> I don't really recommend this the back light from a TV or computer screen resets your internal clock.



What evidence do you have to support this? I play games and/or use my computer in a dark room almost every night before bed, and I hardly ever have trouble sleeping or remembering dreams.

----------


## Mike02

I tried it, I played bad company 2 for 1:30 hours. No change in dream control(I always have good dream control). Also, sorox dreaming about video games does not get you lucid. The theory is better dream CONTROL, and yes the unnatural light from a computer or TV destroys the production of melatonin, and your sleep patterns might be messed up too.

----------


## XeL

> The theory is better dream CONTROL



Not only. Lucidity as well.

----------


## exdreamer

Sounds like a really interesting method to try. I might try Fallout 3 or Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion since they're first person perspective open world RPGs. Then again, Bethesda's characters are so ugly, I really wouldn't want to run in to them in my dreams and have them stare at me with their creepy faces...

----------


## XeL

^ROFL  ::D:  I second that.

----------


## Ravemaster7

http://www.scienceagogo.com/news/200...runc_sys.shtml
TL;DR

So... Play your games in a well-lit room, or at a safe distance from your face. This study doesn't really suggest anything major in the venue of sleep quality. It does, however, suggest that if you sign up for a Japanese study, you may be subjected to a rectal thermometer. Regardless, most people are going to stare at their LCD screens late into the night. The only 'natural' kind of light I know of is light from the sun, anyway. Or fire. But I don't have any sconces in my bedroom.

And exdreamer, I also thought the same thing, haha.

----------


## Rush2112

Sorry, I've completely forgotten about this for a few nights. Anyways, it's 2:40 AM and I'm going to play for 30 minutes and then go to bed and wake up with an alarm at like 8-9, another 30 minutes, then WBTB. By the way, Just Cause 2 is without a doubt the best game to use with this method. YouTube it if you haven't heard of it, it's phenomenal (if your PC can handle it of course).

----------


## Rush2112

I'm pissed, alarm didn't go off. Tonight hopefully.

----------


## Willowleaf

I defiantly think Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion is the game to use to test this, it has the best game graphics I've ever seen and is an open freeroam gameplay, plus the bonus it is set in medieval time and has an enormous amount of lore so it makes for interesting dreams, I think I've had more then one excellent oblivion dream

I play games a lot of the times before bed so I think I'll try this method since I'm playing anyway.

----------


## Rush2112

Played 50 minutes of Just Cause 2 with a flying mod while listening to a Lucid Dreaming isochronic and a looped "I am dreaming, perform a reality check" mp3 after drinking a glass of apple juice a few hours prior. Went to bed, woke up at 9 to my alarm (which literally rang right as my dad in a dream said "Is this a dream?" [one of the messages in that mp3]) and did the same thing for 15 minutes. Went back to bed. Did a reality check with my nose in my room, became lucid. Had a quite long, vivid lucid dream in which I went outside and tried to fly using the methods that I used to fly in Just Cause 2. I frequently said "Clarity now", performed nose-RCs, and looked at my hands (as well as rubbing them). All things that are repeated in that mp3. I eventually lost lucidity and it became a normal dream, which therefore caused me not to be able to wake myself up. So, sadly, I forgot some of the detail. But I remember the vivid feeling of the reality check among many other things.

TL;DR? Success. By the way, I've only had 3 lucid dreams including this one and WBTBs haven't worked for me much in the past. Ergo, the gaming part helped.

----------


## TheEvilToaster

I play a lot of games, and have had similar things before. When I first got my ps3, I played a lot of Red Faction: Guerilla, and all night, it was all I could think about. But for me, it wasn't really a lucid dream. I couldn't sleep, and images of RFG kept appearing whenever I closed my eyes. It was like I was actually playing the game. I hated it, couldn't sleep, couldn't think straight, couldn't even control what I did. I put my Ipod on, and stopped thinking about the game. I've had this a few times, and I hated the fact that I couldn't get away from that damn game! I would think about something else, or move, but every time, I went back to thinking about it.

----------


## Rush2112

That's not at all the method. You play for an hour before bed, play for x amount of time during a WBTB, and you use the game's imprint on your subconscious to become lucid. Of all the things that have a massive impact on what I dream about at night, two during-the-day activities influence it the most and those two things are games and sex. You're creating an automatic connection between playing an awesome game and having a lucid dream. It's effective, it works, it's been researched by some Russian dude and there's a lot of claims in this very thread that it works. I just this morning experienced a success and before it I'd only had two completely random DILDs that weren't induced by active effort or any pre-practiced RCs. If you want to try this, be my guest. If not, okay.

----------


## hgld1234

It may help to do RCs playing the game, I don't know but it might do.

----------


## VelvetShaw

Very excited, will try this tonight with Just Cause 2

----------


## Daydreamer77

This is actualy quite an interesting method. I haven't yet tried it, but I have been toying around with the idea of trying it for quite a while. Anyway, iv noticed that when u are ingrossed in somthing like video games u dream about them. Like just this past week or 2 I was working on a final for my computer programming class and I drempt about my code because I was so focused in it. (I was making a black Jack game it was fun). So ithought I'd just put my 2 cents in. Hope this method works I think I'll try it tonight. Well good luck to others who try it.

-Daydreamer777

----------


## Creation X

quick, unrelated post...Game induced lucid dream...GILD, sounds a lot like...GUILD.
OP made a WoW Reference.

quick, ontopic post...I've never tried this before, but it seems very interesting. I have had many dreams about video games, but none that made me lucid.

----------


## BigFan

I didn't have a chance to read the whole thread, but, read most of it anyways. I think crysis is the best game to try this with, well, at least those that their pc's can run it, since, its gfx are as close to RL as any game has ever gotten  :smiley:  I'll try this in the next couple of games and report my results. This might actually work  :tongue2:

----------


## wolf1234lucid

omg this sorta ties in with something I posted the other day talking about how GTA 4 can be a perfect game to help induce a lucid because its so dreamlike I mean you  can bail out of a Heli going about 500 mph bounce down the street, slowly come to a halt, get up open your phone use a health cheat and walk away and they brushed it off saying I should do more research or grammar nazi' it up, Also you could open up your phone click through it and summon a freaking helicopter and not a single person said wow wolf your sorta right there. Ugh people are to irritating these days I'm 13, Possibly manic depressive and so alone, like really "get off my back mother" lol but seriously its kinda irritating and before anyone says some crap like "oh kid shut up wining stop being such a drama queen" and other bullshit I shall not that 1: My MOM!! has even pointed out I'm slightly manic depressive like I'm happy one minute and sad the next I don't really know my mind may just be very good at making me change my emotions so unnoticeably that it seems like a mood swing.Well I think I vented myself enough  :wink2:  but, Also would Ninja's "subliminal lucid" work for the mp3 its an hour long? well if you are still reading this then congratulations you just made a 13 yr. old slightly less depressed  :smiley:

----------


## Rezzo

I've been gaming nearly every day for 2 months now, and I can honestly say that I haven't had a single lucid dream since when I wasn't gaming. If the GILD does exist, it doesn't work for me.

----------


## Sandvich

> I play a lot of games, and have had similar things before. When I first got my ps3, I played a lot of Red Faction: Guerilla, and all night, it was all I could think about. But for me, it wasn't really a lucid dream. I couldn't sleep, and images of RFG kept appearing whenever I closed my eyes. It was like I was actually playing the game. I hated it, couldn't sleep, couldn't think straight, couldn't even control what I did. I put my Ipod on, and stopped thinking about the game. I've had this a few times, and I hated the fact that I couldn't get away from that damn game! I would think about something else, or move, but every time, I went back to thinking about it.




I've defiantly been in this exact place, but it was with World of Warcraft and specifically raid wipes. (You and your guild failing over and over again)... at the time I was a progression raider, so the game was active in my mind every night before bed just about.

My version was exactly the same as yours, just so damn torturous and frustrating. I don't think that is the same is what is trying to be accomplished in this thread, because I feel I have already experienced both, but I would like an explanation for our experiences.

Since I spend most of my free time gaming I would like it to be the best way for me to have lucid dreams, but I know better since its clearly going to interfere with melatonin levels.

----------


## Wristblade56

This looks very interesting. problem is i've never played any of those games. the only sandbox game i really have is spore, and i don't even know what an mp3 IS. plus i broke my arm so i can't play the more realistic FPS games.  :Oh noes:  do you think spore would work?

----------


## shaun95

i think video games do indeed help with having lds and even recalling dreams the last 4 of my dreams have been video game based :L

----------


## Wristblade56

i bought Prototype and tried this. my result: i dreamed about my cousin hijacking a military vehicle lol. a couple nights later i dreamed about this boxing trainer that laughed at my pathetic attempts so i turned my hand into a hammerfist and slugged him in the side. didn't get lucid in either of those but maybe that's because i think alot about random things before i fall asleep. if i focus too much i can't fall asleep. I'll try this again and see if it works.

----------


## AsLong

Yeah but as Exdreamer said: The characters faces are creepy...

----------


## Clairvoyance

I've had multiple dreams of video games. None of them were lucid, though.

This seems like a good idea. Count me in.

----------


## Sahadara

I read about this before I said I would try it but didn't have any good games to use at the time. Now I do. Do you think Reach would work?

----------


## Jandiedonkerman

Yes, yes, this should obviously work to think I never thought of this. I'll try it out tomorrow night.

I can't even begin to imagine the number of DJ entries I have involving World Of Warcraft to some extent. Creatures found within, actually playing it, etc. This seems so obvious it hurts that it never occured to me that I should do an RC of sorts when playing(or thinking of) the damn game.

Thank you sir, will let you know how it goes.

----------


## Kangaxx

Could anyone upload an mp3 bearing the properties mentioned in the original post?

I've been thinking. Instead of the 15 minutes of the silence you could put a binaural beat or isochronic tone track in there with theta/delta. If anyone puts up an mp3 i asked for, i'll edit it and upload it.

----------


## LostOnTrains

I tried this and now I keep dreaming in ASCII...

----------


## Jandiedonkerman

I tried this yesterday, I did dream about WoW - as I often would if I play it so intensely. But I failed to do any RC during the dream, will try again tonight. ;[

----------


## L33tsaber

Hm.  Never tried reality-checking while gaming.  Of course, it's hard to find an opportune moment to plug your nose while Altair's being chased through the streets by some very angry guards.  -_-'

----------


## The Sandman

I was going to enter a post for GILD. Several links popped up--this being one. The techniques
in this post sound excellent. The only improvement I can think of would be a game designed
to make you lucid--a game with elements of lucid dreaming such as RC's, powers, dream-skips,
and so forth.

I had this idea a while back and posted about making such a game. Some people are working on
it now. When it comes out, I will definitely couple the game with the techniques in this thread.

----------


## RiserEmilioX

I can confirm that this worked for me  :smiley:  played some Prototype last night and got lucid by doing an RC while Gliding through the air and jumping in the city (like the powers in the game)

----------


## cedward1

I'll have to try this one. Then I can finally get some use out of all those dreams about Aperture test chambers.

----------


## dollarway64

i'll try this 2nite with the 5th harry potter game.

----------

